# Greetings from OHIO - Show Me Some LUV!!



## Esess (Aug 26, 2008)

_Hello all my MU lovers. I am fairly new although I have posted a couple of times. I happend on this site due to my need of knowlege on what to expect on MAC interview. From there I have fallen in love and visit the board everyday. _

_I would love to chat with anyone in the Northeast Ohio area currently working at MAC or any other companies. I just recently became a Freelance MUA for MAC and would love to network and learn from you talented ladies._


----------



## Brittni (Aug 26, 2008)

LUV 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Welcome


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Aug 26, 2008)

*~*Welcome to Specktra!!! I'm from Columbus, so it's extra Ohio Luv!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *~*


----------



## makeba (Aug 26, 2008)

Akron, ohio in the house!! HELLO THERE


----------



## Janice (Aug 26, 2008)

to Specktra! Happy to have you join our community.


----------



## Esess (Aug 27, 2008)

Hey Brittni and Janice!

I see you down in Columbus Lipglass*lover* and Makeba in the "A-K RON"!!

I plan to be around for a while, any good forum suggestions?


----------



## MelodyAngel (Aug 28, 2008)

Former Buckeye here!! Used to live in Dayton...but I'm in Charleston, SC for the last 2 years...


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 28, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## Esess (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks for ALL the "LUV"


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 1, 2008)

Glad to have you here and I hope to see you around the site!


----------



## kimmy (Sep 2, 2008)

welcome esess. i'm sure you'll find a ton of good information here, especially in the industry discussion and working for cosmetic retailers parts of the forum.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## melliquor (Sep 4, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Sep 7, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Kayteuk (Sep 7, 2008)

ooo Hello! Ive been to Toledo, Tiffin and Colombus =) Wooo I used to be right up there in Ohio =)
Enjoy your time here!


----------



## whittt8 (Sep 7, 2008)

Welcome! I live in right outside of Columbus, near Dublin =)


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 7, 2008)

I am originally from Columbus, OH ** Devoted BUCKEYE**and miss it terribly!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My step-son lives in Cleveland ....Welcome aboard!!


----------



## Esess (Sep 24, 2008)

_*It's good to be loved
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

_*Thanks for the reply ladies:* coachkitten, Kimmy, sanayhs, melliquor, exquisiteimages (nice name),  kayteuk (come to Cleveland), whitt8 and Tish (The big game is this weekend, are you going to watch?)!!_


----------



## makeupNdesign (Sep 24, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## jollystuikie (Sep 24, 2008)

welcome  xxx


----------



## chaut_01 (Sep 24, 2008)

welcome to specktra!


----------



## kittyglampants (Sep 24, 2008)

Hello from Dayton!


----------

